# Stuff that I can't take with me when I die...



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Onkyo 805 THX Ultra2 Receiver
LG BD370 Blu-ray player
DirecTV HD DVR
Kenwood 200 disc CD changer
Onkyo 919THX, for the bass shakers amplification all 8 of them
Behringer XYENX mixer for volume control of each "zone" of bass shakers
3-QSC AD-S82 front speakers
2-hi-fi Works in-wall bipole THX select sides, modified for the tweeters to be out of phase making them a half dipole, half direct radiating as they only have one woofer each
2-hi-fi Works in-wall THX select rears
Epik Knight 15inch subwoofer
103 inch diagonal 16x9 screen
Sony LCD projector ??AWL-15??
Coaster Matinée front row seating


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Onkyo 805 THX Ultra2 Receiver
Sony N460 Blu-ray player <---Lots of content on here, wish it had pandora instead of slacker
DirecTV HD DVR
Onkyo 919THX, for the bass shakers amplification all 8 of them
Behringer XYENX mixer for volume control of each "zone" of bass shakers
3-QSC AD-S82 front speakers
2-hi-fi Works in-wall bipole THX select sides, modified for the tweeters to be out of phase making them a half dipole, half direct radiating as they only have one woofer each
2-hi-fi Works in-wall THX select rears
2 BIC H100's <---Hay I needed the money from the knight to pay my taxes, so got these in the mean time
103 inch diagonal 16x9 screen
Sony LCD projector ??AWL-15??
Coaster Matinée front row seating

I think that is all the changes I have made recently, more to come as they say..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

SRR said:


> Onkyo 805 THX Ultra2 Receiver
> Sony N460 Blu-ray player <---Lots of content on here, wish it had pandora instead of slacker
> DirecTV HD DVR
> Onkyo 919THX, for the bass shakers amplification all 8 of them
> ...


Oh, you can take it with you it'll just cost more for the bigger coffin and probly double buriel plot. But you won't be able to use any of it though.:rolleyesno::hissyfit:


----------

